# Petco sale - $1 per Oto



## conduct

Is this just local store then and is it every petco? I am looking to getting some if this is true. I know they have the whole $5/5 thing going on right now for a few different fish or the $9/3 thing on a few sorted saltwater fish.


----------



## fshfanatic

Every single fish I have ever bought at petco died.


----------



## MiSo

i passed by petco today.
mine did not know about the sale.
i still picked up 5 anyways. they were $1.79 each.


----------



## crazie.eddie

fshfanatic said:


> Every single fish I have ever bought at petco died.


Maybe it's the way you acclimated them. I barely buy fish from Petco, since their prices are a bit high. I normally get them from Petsmart.

I just happened to stop by a local Petco and they were out of the otos. I went over to another Petco and they had the same sale, so I assumed it was nationwide.

I'm sorry for posting if it's not.


----------



## conduct

crazie.eddie said:


> I just happened to stop by a local Petco and they were out of the otos. I went over to another Petco and they had the same sale, so I assumed it was nationwide.
> 
> I'm sorry for posting if it's not.


Not a problem at all crazie.eddie I was just wondering because I will be in a city that has a Petco. I planed on stopping by there anyways but was wondering if they all had the sale going on. Some have weekly specials but different fish.


----------

